# Atlanta



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

Updates and results?


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Q: 10 going to the water marks in the morning. 2 really good set-ups today.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

OPEN CALLBACKS AFTER THE 1ST SERIES

1,2,16,17,20,21,22,23,24,25,26,28,29,30,31,32,34,35,39,
44,45,46,49,52,54,56,60,65,68,69

30 total

Sorry I dont have the callbacks from the Qual except that they have 10 dogs to the last series tomorrow.
________
HERBAL VAPORIZER


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Oh goodie! Callbacks, thanks Brenda


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

OPEN CALLBACKS GOING TO THE LAST SERIES

OPEN CALLBACKS GOING TO THE LAST SERIES

2,16,17,22,24,29,30,32,35,54

10 total

Amateur Callbacks to the Waterblind
3,4,6,7,9,20,22,27,28,33,36,37,44,46,47,51,53,55

all I know about the Qual is that

1ST - #24 CALEB - O/H CONNIE CLEVELAND
2nd- #23 LUCY -H/DOUG TRAUTMAN O/LAURA & DOUG TRAUTMAN

Sorry don't know the rest.........
CONGRATS TO CONNIE AND ALSO TO DOUG AND LAURA!!
________
Ford Mustang I Picture


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

any news on Derby


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Good news! Goldbriar's Copper Bullet won the Derby! This gives him 21 points! Congratulations to Joe and Dottie.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Beverly Burns said:


> Good news! Goldbriar's Copper Bullet won the Derby! This gives him 21 points! Congratulations to Joe and Dottie.


Great News!! Congratulations!!!

Paula


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

OPEN RESULTS

1ST- #2 SHADEY-H/AL ARTHUR O/JAMES & GERALDINE HODDY
2ND - #29 BULL - O/H STEVE O'CONNELL
3RD - #30 NALA - H/CHRIS LEDFORD O/RUSSELL ARCHER
4TH - #54 NICK -H/CHRIS LEDFORD O/DEBBIE RUSSO
RJ- #24 TOOT - H/AL ARTHUR O/PETE & KATE SIMONDS

JAM - #17

AMATEUR RESULTS

1ST - #6 PEPPER- H/JANE SUTTER O/JANE &MARK SUTTER (QUAL FOR NAT'L AM)
2ND -#37 WILL - O/H JUDY RASMUSON
3RD - #53 BULL - O/H STEVE O'CONNELL
4TH -#27 BUZZ - O/H TOMMY PARRISH
RJ - #44 MOSES - O/H JESSIE KENT

JAMS - 51,46,9,4


CONGRATS TO ALL!!!!
________
Toyota avalon specifications


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

QUALIFYING RESULTS

1ST - #24 CALEB - O/H CONNIE CLEVELAND
2ND - #23 LUCY -H/DOUG TRAUTMAN O/ DOUG & LAURA TRAUTMAN
3RD - #40 BUSTER - H/HUGH ARTHUR O/CHARLES BEARDEN
4TH - #34 DUSTY - H/BO TAYLOR O/JAMES COUCH

RJ- #6 AUTI -H/BO TAYLOR O/KYLE & MEGAN KRUEGER

JAMS 1,7,35,45


DERBY RESULTS

1ST - #6 COPPER H/JOE WATTLEWORTH O/JOE & DOTTIE WATTLEWORTH
2ND - #3 SEXY H/DAVID DIDIER O/RAY SHANKS
3RD - #11 CHILI O/H STUART GRAY
4TH - #15 CHARLIE O/H STEVE O'CONNELL

RJ - #4 CASH H/CHRIS LEDFORD O/GEORGE FREE

JAMS - 1,4

CONGRATS TO ALL AND ESPECIALLY JOE & DOTTIE WHAT A DOG THAT COPPER IS!!!!
________
HALFBAKED


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

It seems like the people who work the hardest at a trial usually don't do very well when it comes to running their dogs, for obvious reasons. Thank goodness that wasn't the case this weekend in Atlanta.
WAY TO GO JANE AND PEPPER for your AM FIRST PLACE!!!
And what about DOUG AND LAURA TRAUTMAN AND LUCY for their QUAL SECOND PLACE - QAA LUCY!!!!!
Then there is our fearless leader, STUART GRAY, with a DERBY THIRD and a QUAL JAM WITH CHILI DAWG!!!!!
WAY TO GO FOLKS!!!!
Your fans,
Becky and Hoss


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Becky Mills said:


> It seems like the people who work the hardest at a trial usually don't do very well when it comes to running their dogs, for obvious reasons. Thank goodness that wasn't the case this weekend in Atlanta.
> WAY TO GO JANE AND PEPPER for your AM FIRST PLACE!!!
> And what about DOUG AND LAURA TRAUTMAN AND LUCY for their QUAL SECOND PLACE - QAA LUCY!!!!!
> Then there is our fearless leader, STUART GRAY, with a DERBY THIRD and a QUAL JAM WITH CHILI DAWG!!!!!
> ...


Who are you and what have you done with Becky? The real Becky would have noted that a Golden won the Derby and another took second in the Am.

Congratulations to everyone that took home a ribbon!


John


----------



## Kyle B (May 5, 2005)

John Gassner said:


> Becky Mills said:
> 
> 
> > It seems like the people who work the hardest at a trial usually don't do very well when it comes to running their dogs, for obvious reasons. Thank goodness that wasn't the case this weekend in Atlanta.
> ...


.....and another Golden won the Qual......


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Gimme a break fellas. I was getting 'round to it. But Jane and Doug and Laura and Stuart worked themselves into the ground so I was so happy for them.
GO FLUFFY DOGS GO!!!!
WOOHOO - Three of my most favorite fluffy dogs at that - Caleb, Copper and Will! YYYEEEESSSSS!!!!!!
      
Happy now boys?


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations..Golden Retrievers!!!  ..all over the country this weekend...plus BC!!!


----------



## jamen (Mar 27, 2004)

Congrats to Russ Archer and Nala on the third in the open. 

Jeff


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Hold Everything!!!  

AM...2nd..#37 AFC Emberain Good Will Hunting
........Jam..#9...Topbrass Band On The Run

and :!: ...drum roll.... 8) 

#51 JAM... FC/AFC Steeplehill Ranger    

Congratulations to Judy Rasmuson!!! POM POMS AWAY :!: :!: :!:


----------



## jamen (Mar 27, 2004)

DERBY RESULTS 

1ST - #6 COPPER H/JOE WATTLEWORTH O/JOE & DOTTIE WATTLEWORTH 
2ND - #3 SEXY H/DAVID DIDIER O/RAY SHANKS 
3RD - #11 CHILI O/H STUART GRAY 
4TH - #15 CHARLIE O/H STEVE O'CONNELL 

RJ - *ROSCOE H/ Ledford O/ J amendola*
 
JAMS - 1,4 


Jeff


----------

